# Charlotte to workout May again



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

And someone else, not known, most likely a player who we worked out before. I really really hope we do not select May.

Also, Bernie said he wouldn't mind trading down, so look out for something for that.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey I'm a Celtic fan and I want May. Do you think the Bobcats would take 18, 50 and 53 for 13?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Nah, 50 and 53 are pretty much useless. And the 18th isnt lottery. Only way I can see it happening is if Bernie has a player he knows he can grab at 18, say Ukic


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Well lottery or not is a fairly arbitrary designation only five picks seperate them. I think its win-win if Bobcats don't have anybody they really want at 13 they can probably get a nearly equally pick at 18 given how all over the place the mocks are. The second round is fairly deep this year Salim Stoudamire and Gilchrist would be great pick ups for a young team like the Bobcats where they would get a chance to play. 
Plus the freedom of no gurantees for second round picks mean they get a free shot at these guys without committing much of their financial resources. If they wanted pick a european and keep him oversees, the Celtics line up is pretty solid and we don't need many picks.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

You know, I just remebered we owe a couple 2nd round draft picks. If there was nobody we needed, give one of them 50th to the Lakers. And keep the 53rd.

Draft Granger at 5th
McCants at 18th 
Gilchrist at 53rd


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

What about the rumour of Jameer Nelson and the 11th pick for the 5th pick.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I thought that was for NO? But yea, if im Bernie I consider that trade. Take Villanueva or Webster at 11th and Graham at 13th

Knight/Nelson
Rush/Webster
Wallace/Graham
Okafor/Villanueva
Brezec/Ely

Thats an extremely young and talented lineup


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Charlotte_______ said:


> And someone else, not known, most likely a player who we worked out before. I really really hope we do not select May.
> 
> Also, Bernie said he wouldn't mind trading down, so look out for something for that.


ive read around, and ive seen that you dont want any carolina players, from marvin to may. I for one hope we do select may, but not at the 13th.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Charlotte____ is probably a Duke fan. Which would explain him not wanting UNC guys. But what is wrong with May? He probably has the highest bball IQ in the draft, and is the best rebounder. At the NBA level he probably won't score 20, or so but 10-15 rebounds a game is very nice.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

May only scares me because he isn't big enough to be a great post player but he could still be solid. (Corliss Williamson worest case) I wouldn't be upset if he was the 2nd 1st rounder for the Bobcats as long as a PG was the first choice.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I would really have prefered to grab a wing player along hte lines of Gerald Green or (pipe dream) Marvin Williams, and then draft Jarrett Jack at 13 who is a very competent PG and can definately hold his own against the other 3. If we had a lower pick around 15 or so, I'd take May... but I think that 13 might be too early. His height scares me, and when a player is undersized, you never know how well his game will translate intot he NBA.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

WHy not then swing an 11, 13 and Ely for Miles and #3? Draft Green at #3

PG Nelson
SG Green
SF Miles
PG Okafor
C Brezec


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW with Okafor wouldn't May be a wasted pick?


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

May could play backup PF, play a bit of C and also be tangled as trade bait!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Schilly said:


> WHy not then swing an 11, 13 and Ely for Miles and #3? Draft Green at #3
> 
> PG Nelson
> SG Green
> ...


Ehhh....I don't see Charlotte picking up a player with Miles' salary.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> WHy not then swing an 11, 13 and Ely for Miles and #3? Draft Green at #3
> 
> PG Nelson
> SG Green
> ...





Schilly said:


> BTW with Okafor wouldn't May be a wasted pick?


Not if Okafor can play PG, like you say.. :biggrin:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Schilly said:


> BTW with Okafor wouldn't May be a wasted pick?


I feel May will be a solid player in the league, but this is why I wouldn't want the Bobcats to draft May. He should go to a team that needs a post presence (Nets? he could run with them too) and rebounder. Diogu would probably be a better fit because he has a better jump shot.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

We need a shooting guard more than someone like MAY


----------

